# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.1.6 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.1.6 is out!  *Samsung Factory Repair feature has been released!*  Medusa PRO v.1.1.6 Release Notes:   *Samsung Factory Repair feature has been released!*
You can try to repair Samsung devices via eMMC by using original Samsung  firmware * ("*.tar", "*.md5" versions of firmware are supported!).
This feature can be useful in case, if you haven’t got the working  device to prepare Repair file or haven’t got a chance to read out Full  flash; or device you want to repair currently is not supported.  *Improved Content Extractor.*
 - Increased stability of FS analysis
 - Fixed issue with pictures preview  *Box firmware has been updated! To update firmware, it is necessary to connect the Box and only then run the Software.*  *All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)* ** NOTE: not all versions of firmware contain necessary partitions for repairing! Try to write different firmware. 
 [YOUTUBE]hWfmPzM8Ee0[/YOUTUBE]*   Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

